# Mein Tour steht- welche fahrt Ihr in 2005?



## JJJ (27. April 2005)

Hallo,

meine Alpencross-Tourplanung für 2005 ist fertig.
Wir sind 7 Biker und fahren diesmal durch die Dolomiten.
Tourverlauf (7 Etappen mit ca. 12.000 hm):

Mayerhofen - Pfitscherjoch
Pfunderer Joch -St.Lorenzen
Fanes-Hütte -Limojoch -Cortina
Nuvolo (Rif. Fedare)-Alleghe-Passo Valles-
Passo di Rollo-St.Martino-Passo Cinque Croci-
Val Sugano-Levico-Passo Sommo
Gardasee


Was fahrt Ihr so dieses Jahr ??

Grüße von JJ


----------



## thof (27. April 2005)

Wir fahren ähnlich:

Mittenwald-Achensee-Schwaz-Weidener Hütte-Tuxer Joch-
Brenner Grenzkammstraße - Schlüsseljoch - Pfunderer Joch-
Rastner Hütte - Würzjoch - Brogleshütte- St Ulrich - Seiser Alm-
Schlern - Tiers - Karer Pass - Passo Sadole - Passe 5 Croci -
Bivio Italia - Valsugana - Passo del Sommo - Monte Maggio -
Pasubio - Torbole

ca. 650 km/20.000 hm in 9 Etappen. Das wird riesig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirsinddrin (27. April 2005)

Unsere Tour steht auch schon fest, seit Weihnachten 2004. Wie´der Zufall so will fahren wir am 16.07.2005 von Mittenwald weg....klingelts schon?
Ja, genau, da startet auch die Transalp Challenge 2005. Wir fahren dann aber:
1. Mittenwald - Wetterstein - Ehrwald - Fernpass - Imst - Landeck
2. Ischgl - Heilbronner Hütte
3. Fimba Pass - Val ´d Uina - Sesvenna Hütte
4. Sta. Maria - Val Mora - Fraele
5. Pso. Verva - Grosio - Val di Rezzalo - Rif. la Baita
6. Pso. dell Alpe - Gavia - Pezzo - Rif. Bozzi
7. Montozzo Scharte - Pejo - Val di Sole - Rif. Graffer
8. Brenta - Pso. d´Begn Ors - Garda

Freu mich schon tierisch!!!


----------



## Bertramo (27. April 2005)

JJJ schrieb:
			
		

> Mayerhofen - Pfitscherjoch
> Pfunderer Joch -St.Lorenzen
> Fanes-Hütte -Limojoch -Cortina
> Nuvolo (Rif. Fedare)-Alleghe-Passo Valles-
> ...



Warscheinlich ähnlich wie du oder nen Westalpencross.
Mal schauen was sich ergibt.
Aber die Tour die du raussgeshucht hast klingt interessant die hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, wobei wir warscheinlich von Inssbruck losfahren werden, dann warscheinlich übers Sandjoch und Pfunderer Joch-Fanes-Alleghe und dann mal schauen. Würde gern noch den Pasubio mitnehmen, der soll ja auch nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Stevan (27. April 2005)

Hallo,

wir fahrn schon Anfang Juni Längs, siehe Alpenlängsung

Also: 
Locarno - Monte Tamaro - Lugano - Valcolla - San Lucio Pass - Dasio - Carlazzo - Menaggio -Varenna - Introbio - Gandazzopass - Valtorta - S. Martino - Branchinopass - Gromo - Valbondione - Maninapass - Dezzo - Palline - Anfurro - Monti - Marone - Cislano - Croce di Marone - Colonno vecchio - Cimmo - Pezzoro - Mellatal - Portolepass - Anfo - Bondone - Tremalzo - Rovereto

Habe aber leider noch immer keine Erfahrungen oder Tipps von anderen bekommen und gefunden außer Achim Zahns Bericht.

Also für Tipps wäre ich noch immer sehr dankbar und eine Lösung, um schnell und nicht zu teuer nach Locarno zu kommen haben wir noch nicht.

Was es dann später im Jahr noch wird, steht noch nicht fest ("Lückenfüllen" ganz im Westen der Ostalpen oder in den Dolos).


----------



## CHT (27. April 2005)

...schon einmal an die Mitfahrzentrale: www.mitfahrzentrale.de gedacht...ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Kleinblattagent (28. April 2005)

Hi,

bei mir wird es dieses Jahr, wie eigentlich jedes Jahr, wieder eine Rundtour durch die Dolomiten und das Trentino werden.

Tag 1:  120Km; 2320Hm

Wolkenstein  Seiseralm  Seis  Völs  Blumau  Bozen  Egna  Mezzocorona  Sporminore  Cunevo - Malga Arza - Malga Termoncello  Lago di Tovel


2. Tag: 51Km; 2070Hm

Lago di Tovel  Tuenno - Malga Clesera  Dimaro - Malga Mondifrá  Madonna di Campiglio


3. Tag: 55Km; 2400Hm

Madonna di Campiglio - Rifugio Vallesinella - Lago d´Agola - Passo Bregn de l´ors - Passo del Gotro - S. Lorenzo in Banale - Rif. Agostini


4. Tag: 118Km; 1700Hm

Rif. Agostini  Lorenzo in Banale  Molveno  Andalo  Mezzocorona  Trento  Rovereto  Rif.Zugna


5. Tag: 72Km; 2400Hm

Rif. Zugna  Passo Buole  Obra  Passo Campogrosso  Passo Pian delle Fugazzo  Rif. Papa  Sette Croci  Campiluzzi  Malga Bisorte  Geroli  Puechem  Scottini  Serrada  Folgaria


6. Tag: 111Km; 2720Hm

Folgaria  Passo del Sommo  Carbonare  Chiesa  Kaiserjägerweg  Borgo Valsugana  Strigno  Rif. Crucolo  Passo 5 Croci  Malga Val Sorda  Rif. Refavaie  Caoria  Canale S. Bovo  Imer


7. Tag: 49Km; 2270Hm

Imer  Mezzano - S. Martino di Castrozza  Passo Rolle  Baita Segantini  Val Venegia  Paneveggio  Passo Lusia  Moena


8.Tag: 37Km; 1400Hm

Moena  Vigo  Canazei  Lupo Bianco  Rif. Valentini  Sellajochhaus  Rif. Piz Seteur  Ciampinoi  Sorchers  Wolkenstein

           Gruß

               Michael


----------



## Snowbike (28. April 2005)

He.... da seh ich doch ein Bild vom Everest (Rongbuk)....warst dort?


----------



## taub-mtb (28. April 2005)

Transalp im Juli mit 4 Personen

Mittelwald - Patsch
Patsch - Enzianhütte
Enzinahütte - Puslertal
Puslertal - Fanes Hütte
Fanes - Canazei
Canazei - Cazzaorga oder Obervintl ??
?? - Bertoldi
Bertoldi - Riva

ende

gesamt 8 tage und gesmat 12700 hm und 391 km

4 Personen freuen auf MTb


----------



## JJJ (28. April 2005)

Snowbike schrieb:
			
		

> He.... da seh ich doch ein Bild vom Everest (Rongbuk)....warst dort?



Hi Snowbike,
ja, war dort. Letztes Jahr Trekking in Tibet. (Leider ohne Bike - hab aber unterwegs welche vom DAV mit MTBs getroffen)
War ´ne tolle Tour zum Basecamp vom Mt. Everest. Das
Bild hab ich vom Kloster Rongbuk aufgenommen.

(Sorry an die anderen, diese Antwort gehört nicht zum eigentlichen Thema.)

Gruß
JJ


----------



## Snowbike (28. April 2005)

Ich habe voriges Jahr die Biketour Lhasa-Kathmandu gemacht.... war ein TRAUM!!!   

näheres unter www.now.or.at 

.....und jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (29. April 2005)

Meine diesjährige Tour: Manali - Leh


----------



## dubbel (29. April 2005)

Diva schrieb:
			
		

> Meine diesjährige Tour: Manali - Leh


welcher kontinent is das denn?


----------



## juchhu (29. April 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> welcher kontinent is das denn?


 
Indischer !

Über den alten Karawanenweg über die höchste Paßstraße der Erde von den Hindu Tempeln Manalis nach Leh

VG Martin


----------



## JJJ (29. April 2005)

Snowbike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe voriges Jahr die Biketour Lhasa-Kathmandu gemacht.... war ein TRAUM!!!
> 
> näheres unter www.now.or.at
> 
> .....und jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema


@ snowbike

... hab deine url besucht - einfach geiles Bild mit dem Bike vor dem Everest !!

JJ


----------



## JJJ (29. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Indischer !
> 
> Über den alten Karawanenweg über die höchste Paßstraße der Erde von den Hindu Tempeln Manalis nach Leh
> 
> VG Martin



Hallo Martin
ist ja sicher ´ne irre Tour. Fährst Du da alleine, eigenorganisiert oder mit einem Reiseveranstalter?
Wie lang ist die Tour?
Gruß
JJ


----------



## reiner (29. April 2005)

@kleinblattagent:





> 6. Tag: ... Passo 5 Croci  Malga Val Sorda  Rif. Refavaie  Caoria  Canale S. Bovo ...


 Die Malga Valsorda kommt doch nach Caoria, wenn man Richtung S. Martina fährt und dann rechts ab Richtung Forcella di Valsorda. Vom Forcella di Valsorda (20min schieben ab der Malga) würde dann ein genialer Trail mit Superflow auf alter Militärstraße (Weg 344) runter auf Zortea führen. Dort gibts auch ein Albergho. Man könnte dann über Rif. Miralago nach S. Martini fahren.

Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guk (29. April 2005)

Engelberg - Jochpass - Innertkirchen - gr. Scheidegg - Grindelwald - kleine Scheidegg - Interlaken - Spiez - Jaunpass - Montbovon - col de jamon - vevey


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (30. April 2005)

monaco(münchen)-monaco
über bodensee, liechtenstein, ... , riedmatten, fenetre de durant, colle del carro oder alternative, col mayt, ....die anderen pässe weiß ich vom namen her noch nicht.
welche karten würdet ihr denn für das itl/frz gebiet empfehlen? ign? welcher maßstab?
danke
felix


----------



## C.K. (1. Mai 2005)

Kleinblattagent schrieb:
			
		

> 6. Tag: 111Km; 2720Hm
> 
> Folgaria  Passo del Sommo  Carbonare  Chiesa  Kaiserjägerweg  Borgo Valsugana  Strigno  Rif. Crucolo  Passo 5 Croci  Malga Val Sorda  Rif. Refavaie  Caoria  Canale S. Bovo  Imer
> 
> ...



@kleinblattagent

Da hast Du dir aber eine ziemlich heftige Etappe vorgenommen !!
Wirst Du ab Folgaria auch ein Stück auf den >100km dei Forti< fahren?

Wir sind vor zwei Jahren von Imer bis Levico Therme gefahren (90km), also in der Gegenrichtung. Der Cinque Crocci ist ein verdammt langes Ding, den haben wir damals ziemlich unterschätzt. Und wenn Du dann noch auf den 100km dei Forti bis zum Kaiserjägerweg fährst - RESPEKT !


----------



## Kleinblattagent (2. Mai 2005)

reiner schrieb:
			
		

> @kleinblattagent: Die Malga Valsorda kommt doch nach Caoria, wenn man Richtung S. Martina fährt und dann rechts ab Richtung Forcella di Valsorda. Vom Forcella di Valsorda (20min schieben ab der Malga) würde dann ein genialer Trail mit Superflow auf alter Militärstraße (Weg 344) runter auf Zortea führen. Dort gibts auch ein Albergho. Man könnte dann über Rif. Miralago nach S. Martini fahren.
> Servus


Hallo Reiner,
Du hast Recht! Da war ich wohl auf einer anderen Baustelle. Es sollte natürlich Malga Val Cion heißen!



			
				C.K schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast Du dir aber eine ziemlich heftige Etappe vorgenommen !!
> Wirst Du ab Folgaria auch ein Stück auf den >100km dei Forti< fahren?
> 
> Wir sind vor zwei Jahren von Imer bis Levico Therme gefahren (90km), also in der Gegenrichtung. Der Cinque Crocci ist ein verdammt langes Ding, den haben wir damals ziemlich unterschätzt. Und wenn Du dann noch auf den 100km dei Forti bis zum Kaiserjägerweg fährst - RESPEKT !


Vor der Etappe habe ich selber etwas Bammel. Was ich mir da zumuten werde weiß ich wohl selber noch nicht so genau. Ich werde froh sein, wenn ich noch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit in der Unterkunft bin. Ich glaube es geht nicht über den 100Km dei Forti. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, da das aus der Karte nicht genau hervorgeht und ich nicht weiß, wo lang der Weg verläuft.

Wenn man die Strecke in der anderen Richtung fährt, so wie Ihr, dann sind das gute 600 Höhenmeter mehr. Es geht in meiner Richtung etwas mehr bergab. 5 Croci wird eine Plackerei. 22Km nur bergauf. Dann kann ich mich wenigstens auf die Abfahrt nach Canal San Bovo freuen. Die bin ich nämlich in umgekehrter Richtung schon einmal hoch.

          Gruß

            Michael


----------



## Biking_Flow (2. Mai 2005)

THE_DUSCHE schrieb:
			
		

> monaco(münchen)-monaco
> über bodensee, liechtenstein, ... , riedmatten, fenetre de durant, colle del carro oder alternative, col mayt, ....die anderen pässe weiß ich vom namen her noch nicht.
> welche karten würdet ihr denn für das itl/frz gebiet empfehlen? ign? welcher maßstab?
> danke
> felix


Versteh ich das jetzt richtig, dass ihr von München bis nach Monaco Biken wollt? Wow, wieviel Wochen habt ihr da denn eingeplant, ist ja eine ordentlich lange Tour   

Über den Col del Carro haben wir ja schon anderweitig diskutiert, bin ich gespannt, was ihr im Sommer berichtet und ob ihr den Pass geschafft hat (persönlich denke ich, dass das bei schönem Wetter schon hinhauen müsste, vorausgesetzt ihr kennt euch in den Alpen aus)

Was ich aber nicht ganz versteh, wenn ihr von Osten kommend Richtung Monaco bikt, dann müsst ihr ja sozusgaen in der "falschen Richtung" über den Riedmatten - ist das so eine gute Idee?

Zur Kartenfrage: französische Karten hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand, für Italien gibts aber eigentlich eh nur die IGCs, und die zeichnen sich nicht durch übermässig tolle Qualität aus, dementsprechend würd ich auf jeden Fall die 1:50000er nehmen.

Mal schauen, wo mich meine Tour heuer im Sommer hinführt


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (2. Mai 2005)

ja da hast du richtig gelesen^^
danke wegen den kartentipps, ich werd sie mir zu herzen nehmen.
vom riedmatten hab ich leider noch keine karte und bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass er in die richtung machbar sei. warst du schon da? kannst du mir dann vielleicht was darüber sagen wies dort ausschaut?
wegen dem colle del carro müssma mal schaun, kommt halt echt auf wetter drauf an, sonst halt ne umfahrung.(vielleicht sollten wir ja ne spraydose für ne wegmakierung mitnehmen?)
wir rechnen so mit 2-3 wochen. allerdings fahrn wir zum bodensee auf dem flachen land und auch n bischen das rheintal entlang, da es sich sonst noch länger hinzieht. 

vielleicht habt ihr ja erfahrungen damit: kann man sich so ein unternehmen sponsorn lassen? geld kann man als biker ja immmer gebrauchen^^

danke
duschr


----------



## Bertramo (2. Mai 2005)

THE_DUSCHE schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sollten wir ja ne spraydose für ne wegmakierung mitnehmen?
> duschr



Kannst ruhig machen.   Wann geht ihr denn?
Wir haben auch eventuell vor ne änliche Route zu fahren.


----------



## Biking_Flow (2. Mai 2005)

Also erst mal Respekt, drei Wochen wirklich durchgehend nur mit dem Bike ist eine ordentliche Leistung, vor allem hätt ich für das Flachland rollen nicht den Geist.



			
				THE_DUSCHE schrieb:
			
		

> vom riedmatten hab ich leider noch keine karte und bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass er in die richtung machbar sei. warst du schon da? kannst du mir dann vielleicht was darüber sagen wies dort ausschaut?


Also, ich war noch nicht am Riedmatten, hab mich aber im Winter sehr für den Pass interessiert und so ziemlich jede Webquelle angezapft, die es dazu glaub ich gibt - vor allem aber war mir ein nettes Forummember von hier behilflich    jedenfalls, wenn du von Ost nach West über den Riedmatten willst, würd ich mir erstens mal eine Karte für das Gebiet zulegen (die Schweizer Nationalkarten sind wirklich sehr empfehlenswert!) und zweitens das ganze noch seeeehr gut überlegen, denn der Sinn dieses Unternehmens ist in Frage zu stellen. Ich poste hier einfach mal ein Foto, was für ein "Downhill" dich da erwarten würde, mal abgesehen von der Gletscherquerung... http://www.pestalozzi.net/bike/tours01/riedmattrocks640x474.jpg

Das mit der Spray-Markierung für den Carro könnt ihr euch glaub ich sparen, aber dafür viel Beten zum Wettergott


----------



## SandraM (2. Mai 2005)

Jetzt muss ich mich da auch mal 'einklinken', bin ganz frisch in diesem Forum, noch auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern oder Mfgs durch die Alpen im Juni 2005, recht kurzfristige Planung zugegeben;-), Start irgendwo Süddeutschland, Ziel Lago di Garda oder Lago Maggiore, kann aber auch anderswo sein, bin da sehr offen. Wegen langer Verletzungspause (Knie) sollte es nicht die heftigste Tour werden, weiß selbst nicht genau, aber mittelschwer trau ich mir schon zu. Hat jemand sonst evtl Erfahrungen, wie gut es sich auch allein durch die Alpen radeln läßt?? Trifft man regelmäßig andere Biker, so dass man doch nicht so allein ist???


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

unsere Tour geht von Mittenwald nach Riva del Garda, mit folgenden Etappen:

- Mittenwald
- Hochalmsattel
- Plumsjoch
- Geiseljoch
- Tuxer Joch
- Schlüsseljoch
- Pfundererjoch
- Limojoch 
- Cortina
- Forcella Ambrizzola
- Alleghe
- Passo 5 Croci
- Folgaria
- Riva
Ca. 20000 HM und 590 KM

Eine Karte der Tour ist unter www.bergabfahrer.de/Touren.html

Dort unter Vorschau 05. Tips und Hinweise wenn Ihr ähnliche Strecke schon gefahren seit wäre super.

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevan (3. Mai 2005)

SandraM schrieb:
			
		

> Juni 2005, recht kurzfristige Planung zugegeben;-), Start irgendwo Süddeutschland, Ziel Lago di Garda oder Lago Maggiore, kann aber auch anderswo sein, bin da sehr offen. es sich auch allein durch die Alpen radeln läßt?? Trifft man regelmäßig andere Biker, so dass man doch nicht so allein ist???



Also ich bin zweimal alleine los, da braucht man keine Vorlaufzeit. Karten und Route sollten ungefähr bekannt sein, dann ergibt sich alles Weitere vor Ort und wetterabhängig.
Allerdings kann ich von eine Überquerung im Juni nur abraten, mir ist auch Juli zu früh (und zu heiß). Schnee kann ich mit Rad nicht ausstehen und der liegt meist bis zum August.
Habe ein paar Bilder von vorgestern: Fimbatal, Schliningpass... 
also in 5 Wochen ist da sicher noch massig Schnee (deshalb fahren wir südlich von West nach Ost).

Das mit dem Treffen ist so eine Sache. Ich habe sehr wenig Leute getroffen, weil ich erstens keine Standardroute gefahren bin, weil ich Ende September unterwegs war und weil ich Etappen oft nicht standardmäßig plane.
Am Tag habe ich durchschnittlich 5 andere Radler getroffen (inkl. der Unterkunft !!!), das ist schon extrem wenig.


----------



## SandraM (3. Mai 2005)

Danke Stevan für die Auskünfte, weiß allerdings nicht, ob das wirklich erbauend ist, hab nunmal im Juni Urlaub, da läßt sich jetzt nunmal nix dran ändern, gut Schnee, hab ich mit Radl schon Respekt vor, noch einen Unfall kann ich mir nicht leisten;-)werd mich mal weiter umhören...


----------



## Elmar Neßler (4. Mai 2005)

SandraM schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss ich mich da auch mal 'einklinken', bin ganz frisch in diesem Forum, noch auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern oder Mfgs durch die Alpen im Juni 2005, recht kurzfristige Planung zugegeben;-), Start irgendwo Süddeutschland, Ziel Lago di Garda oder Lago Maggiore, kann aber auch anderswo sein, bin da sehr offen. Wegen langer Verletzungspause (Knie) sollte es nicht die heftigste Tour werden, weiß selbst nicht genau, aber mittelschwer trau ich mir schon zu. Hat jemand sonst evtl Erfahrungen, wie gut es sich auch allein durch die Alpen radeln läßt?? Trifft man regelmäßig andere Biker, so dass man doch nicht so allein ist???



Hallo Sandra,

ich habe auch schon mehrfach Solo-Touren in den Alpen gemacht, entweder per Bike oder auch Bergsteigen. Generell ist das aus meiner Sicht kein Problem, es hat stellenweise auch seine Vorteile, weil man unabhängiger und flexibler ist.

Solange man "mit sich selbst klar kommt", auch, wenn man mal längere Zeit keinen trifft und mit keinem redet, etwas vorsichtiger ist bei der Tour und in der Lage ist, an seinem Bike bei Bedarf die Standard-Reparaturen durchzuführen, geht das schon. Ich hatte da nie Probleme bisher.

Generell trifft man schon andere Leute, spätestens am Abend habe ich immer nette Leute getroffen. Hängt aber auch viel davon ab, welche Route man fährt, sprich, ob es sich um einen "Alpen-Highway" handelt oder eine selbstgeplante, in der Form nicht komplett in den einschlägigen Magazinen / Büchern / CDs vorgestellte Route.

Juni ist an sich noch keine "offizielle" Alpencross Zeit, von daher dürfte dort weniger los sein. Aber je nach Schneelage kann man auch im Juni eine Alpentour machen, man muss dann einfach ein paar höhere Pässe streichen bzw. dann etwas Schneestapfen in Kauf nehmen.

Je nachdem, zu welchem Termin es dann los geht bei Dir, kannst Du Dir ja auch mehrere Optionen zusammenbasteln, sozusagen die schneefreie und die Schnee-Variante. Je nach Situation vor Ort kannst Du dann entscheiden. Mal kurz durch den Schnee stört mich persönlich auch nicht, aber wenn die schönsten Abfahrten dann im Schnee liegen, würde ich wohl eher im Vorfeld umplanen und schneefreie Pässe suchen, anstatt mich zu ärgern, dass dieser oder jener Trail im Schnee per pedes absolviert werden muss.

Generell haben viele Hüten auch noch geschlossen im Juni, aber wenn die Route steht, kann man das ja vorher abklären. Ansonsten gibt's ja auch Gasthöfe und Pensionen, das sollte kein Problem sein ein Bett zu finden.

Die "Via Claudia" als Vorlage mit diversen Modifikationen, damit es etwas interessanter wird, sollte im Juni kein Problem darstellen, richtig viel Schnee gab's ja hauptsächlich in den nördlichen Alpen. Mitte Juni bei Garmisch / Mittenwald starten sollte schneetechnisch kein Thema sein, weiter unten dann in den Dolomiten z.B. muss man dann einfach sehen, wie weit rauf man schon kommt. Bis 2000m wohl auf jeden Fall. Im Zweifeslfall vorher hier noch mal posten und die "Locals" fragen (z.B. den Kurt vom Steineggerhof bei Tiers/Südtirol), die können einem sagen, wieviel dann aktuell in den jeweiligen Höhenlagen zusammen geht.

Bei mir ist Mai (Gardasee) und Juli (Transalp) Biken angesagt, im Juni wird wohl max. mal eine WE-Tour zusammen gehen.

Viel Spass bei der Planung.

Ciao, Elmar


----------



## ts37 (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ich fahre im Juli einen Alpencross mit 2 Freunden und mit meiner Freundin.
Unser Route führt von Ostermiething (Oberösterreich) an den Gardasee.

Die Strecke:
Ostermiething - Reit im Winkel - Straubinger Haus - Kitzbühel - Hahnenkamm -
Pengelstein - Stangenjoch - Wildkogel - Gerlos - Pfitscherjoch - Pfunderjoch -
St.Vigil - Limojoch - Fanestal - St.Kassian - Pralongia - Porta Vescovo - Passo di Lusia - Passo Rollo - Malga Tognola - Passo Cinque Croci - Ortigara - Torbole.

ca. 680 km und 22500hm

Hoffentlich haben wir heuer kein so ein scheiß Wetter wie letztes Jahr!!!  

Gruß TS37


----------



## C.K. (7. Mai 2005)

Dieses Jahr kein AlpenX.

Ich habe vor, genau wie Michael, eine Rundtour durch die Dolomiten zu fahren. Dazu habe ich mir eine alternative >Ronda Grande< überlegt.

Die Grobplanung sieht erst einmal so aus:


1. Tag:   

Brixen - St. Andrea  Goller  Aferer Tal - Russiskreuz - St. Magdalena - Brogles Alm - Adolf Munkel Weg - Gampenalm - Kreuzkofeljoch - Göma - Campill - Longiaru - Joeljoch -  Wengen - Ritjoch - St. Vigil


2. Tag:   

St. Vigil - Val Fojedöra - Kreuzjoch - Pragser Wildsee - Schmieden - Altpragser Tal - Plätzwiesensattel - Dürrensteinhütte - Schluderbach  Misurina


3. Tag:  

Misurina - Auronzohütte - Misurina - Passo Tre Crocci - Passo Son Forcia - 
Peutelstein - Rif. Ra Stua - Rif. Fodara Vedla


4.Tag:

Fodara Vedla - Pederü - Limojoch - Fanestal  Passo Tadega  Capanna Alpina  St. Kassian -  Pralongia  Passo Incisa  Cherz  Arabba  Porta
Vescovo  Bindelweg  Belvedere  Lupo Bianco

5.Tag:

Lupo Bianco  Sellajoch - Friedr.-Aug.-Weg  Duron Pass  Tierser Alpl  Schlernhäuser  Knüppelsteig  St. Zyprian  Tiers


Das macht zusammen viele schöne Kilometer & Höhenmeter.
Zum Einsatz auf der Tour kommt dieses Jahr wiedermal mein
Rigid Rewel Bike.


----------



## SandraM (8. Mai 2005)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sandra,
> 
> ich habe auch schon mehrfach Solo-Touren in den Alpen gemacht, entweder per Bike oder auch Bergsteigen. Generell ist das aus meiner Sicht kein Problem, es hat stellenweise auch seine Vorteile, weil man unabhängiger und flexibler ist.
> 
> ...




Hallo Elmar,

super, Danke für die Tipps, hab selbst auch nicht zu große Bedenken allein zu starten, hab nur keine Erfahrung damit.
Bin insgesamt begeistert von den Resonanzen hier im Forum, ein Kompliment an alle!

Liebe Grüße Sandra


----------



## Elmar Neßler (10. Mai 2005)

SandraM schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Elmar,
> 
> super, Danke für die Tipps, hab selbst auch nicht zu große Bedenken allein zu starten, hab nur keine Erfahrung damit.
> Bin insgesamt begeistert von den Resonanzen hier im Forum, ein Kompliment an alle!
> ...



Hallo Sandra,

kein Thema, gerne.

Hier im Forum kriegt man eigentlich fast immer eine hilfreiche Antwort (mal von ein paar wenigen, unnützen Threads abgesehen).   

Na dann viel Spass bei der Tour.

LG
Elmar


----------



## Mario Mazzotti (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
werden noch Begleiter gesucht ??

gruss
mario


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (13. Mai 2005)

naja vielleicht abi uns.
aber du darfst kein problem mit nächten in hängematten haben und eine gewissen alpine erfahrung sollte auch vorhanden sein.
es geht von münchen nach monaco.
aber es ist nicht ganz sich ob noch "platz frei"ist
dusche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olaf flachland (23. Juni 2005)

Berg-abfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> unsere Tour geht von Mittenwald nach Riva del Garda, mit folgenden Etappen:
> 
> ...



Wir fahren zu dritt am 7. Juli so gegen 10 Uhr in Mittenwald los. Die gleiche Route wie Ihr bis St. Vigil, dort bleiben wir 2 Wochen. Zu welcher Zeit fahrt Ihr?

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (30. Juni 2005)

wir fahren leider erst am 13. August los...Kannst ja vielleicht nach Eurer Tour schon mal berichten, wäre super


----------



## olaf flachland (1. Juli 2005)

Berg-abfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> wir fahren leider erst am 13. August los...Kannst ja vielleicht nach Eurer Tour schon mal berichten, wäre super




Jepp, wird gemacht. Drückt Ihr uns die Daumen mit dem Wetter. Wetterlage schlägt gerade ein wenig um und die 10-Tage Aussicht ist nicht berauschend.


----------



## steklu (1. Juli 2005)

Lenggries-Plumsjoch-Geiseljoch-Tuxerjoch-Brenner/Grenzkammstrasse-Schlüsseljoch-Pfitscherjoch-Astjoch-Limojoch (2 weitere Tage Touren um St.Vigil) und dann retour über Kronplatz-Bruneck-Ahrntal- Hundskehljoch- Mayrhofen-Achensee-Lenggries

Höhenmeter???
Länge???
Zeit: 2 Wochen

PS: meine Frau macht die Führungsarbeit


----------



## Superfriend (2. Juli 2005)

So, dann werde auch ich mal den Stand der Planungen durchgeben. Nachdem wir (Elmar, Techstar, ich) ja schon im Frühjahr eine Woche zum biken am Gardasee waren, wird es bei mir in diesem Sommer eine kleine, aber feine Rundtour in den Dolomiten statt eines langen Crosses wie in den Vorjahren. Wir werde in St.Vigil starten und über das Limojoch und das Fanestal bis kurz vor Cortina fahren und uns dann, was ein bisschen abenteuerlich werden könnte, zur Seekofelhütte durchschlagen. Weiter geht's dann über den Pragser Wildsee zum Kreuzjoch und zurück nach St.Vigil. Das ganze wird drei Tage dauern, unser Team ist wahrscheinlich vier Mann groß.


----------



## olaf flachland (25. Juli 2005)

Berg-abfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> wir fahren leider erst am 13. August los...Kannst ja vielleicht nach Eurer Tour schon mal berichten, wäre super



Und lebend zurück aus den Alpen. Bericht wie versprochen:
Donnerstag um 10:30 in Mittenwald ab. Wetter: Bedeckt, 10°C und leichter Nieselregen. Karwendel trotzdem gut zu fahren. Ab Abfahrt Pfitscherjoch Dauerregen. Absolut eklig und bei Ankunft in Pertisau total durchnäßt. Nächster Tag um 8 Uhr weiter, nach Telefonat mit Tuxerjochhaus und Weidener Hütte?? auf dem Geiseljoch muß unsere Route geändert werden. Es ist über Nacht 10cm Neuschnee gefallen und weiterer Schnee wurde erwartet. Also haben wir leider den Römerweg genutzt, um am nächsten Tag Portjoch/Sandjoch zu fahren.
Wetter wurde langsam besser, zumindest der Regen ließ uns aus seinen Klauen. Portjoch, wie bekannt, natürlich die letzten 300 oder 400 H'meter zu schieben, auch wenn ich mittlerweile weiß, dass es einen linken Weg gibt, der nur noch 200 H'meter übrig läßt. Aber dafür durften wir uns durch Massen von Kühne bewegen  
Auf dem Portjoch das erste Aaahhhhh, als wir den Ausblick bewundern durften. Die Fahrt zum Sandjoch fand ich etwas gewöhnungsbdürftig, da ich noch nie einen so schmalen Weg mit Absturzmöglichkeit nach rechts gefahren bin. Da schlägt der Puls ganz schön laut in den Ohren.
Sandjoch runter ist ein riesen Spaß, da einfach nur genial. Abend haben wir uns dann entschieden noch über Sterzin (oder nördlich kurz davor) zurück den Einstieg zum Schlüsseljoch zu wagen. Übernachtung auf der Enzianhütte. Dies kann ich absolut nur empfehlen, die Hütte ist klasse. Morgens dann um 7:30 weiter zur Schlüsseljoch schieben (wir schafften nur von 2000-2100 mit dem Rad) und dann runter und sofort wieder rauf zum Pfundererjoch.
Da begann die wirkliche Herausforderung. Ich habe einige Leute dort getroffen, aber niemanden, der hoch bzw. komplett runter fahren kann. Auf der Höhe lag nocht Schnee und mit 2°C war es auch nicht wirklich warm. Abfahrt dann der Gau. Singletrail ist ein Begriff, diese Abfahrt nennen wir nur noch Rillen im Gras. Allerdings waren die Rillen 30-40 cm tief und von Wurzeln und fußballgroßen Steinen übersät. Jede Serpetinen stiegen wir ab. Meißtens mit dem Kopf vornüber. 
Meiner Meinung hat das Joch die beste Zeit hinter sich.
Tja, danach stand nur noch der Kronplatz auf dem Programm, den wir aber erst später gefahren sind.
Alles in allem genial, ich werde bei der nächsten Überquerung aber noch genauer die Möglichkeit zum tatsächlichen Fahren überprüfen. Da geht Wunsch mit Wirklichkeit nicht konform.
Zum sonstigen: Ein beinahe Absturz (Pfunderer) und keine Pannen!!! Nicht ein Platten.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roric (26. Juli 2005)

Ist denn das Möglich? Das Pfundererjoch ein GAU?
Ich bin das Pfundererjoch 1998 gefahren, selbe Richtung. Hoch war alles fahrbar, wenn auch ziemlich am Anschlag. Und die Abfahrt war der reinste Surf-Trail, ein kleiner Trampelpfad der sich durch das Tal schlängelte - Traumhaft.
Könnte es sein, dass der ganze Alpencross-Boom seinen Tribut gefordert hat???
Abseits bekannter Alpencross-Routen trifft man jedenfalls kaum biker und viele Spuren hab ich auch nicht gefunden....

Der Tourenplan der diesjährigen Tour, welche am 6.Aug startet sieht zur Zeit so aus:
- Irgendwohin in die Alpen
- Fahren
- Übernachten
- Fahren usw....

Wir machen es seit vielen Jahren so, dass ich einfach von der Umgebung des Startorts (Der sich kurz zuvor aufgrund des Wetters entscheidet) ca. 1.5kg Karten mitnehme. Das reicht dann meist für 2 Wochen.......

Wer eine Festroute hat sollte aber für schlechtes Wetter ne Ersatzroute bereithaben, sonst kann es sein, dass man eine Woche im regen fährt.

Happy trails

Roric


----------



## karstb (26. Juli 2005)

> Wir machen es seit vielen Jahren so, dass ich einfach von der Umgebung des Startorts (Der sich kurz zuvor aufgrund des Wetters entscheidet) ca. 1.5kg Karten mitnehme. Das reicht dann meist für 2 Wochen.......


Machst du dann Tagestouren und kehrst abends wieder zur selben Unterkunft zurück? Denn sonst müsste man ja für 2 Wochen Karten der ganzen Alpen mitschleppen.....


----------



## olaf flachland (27. Juli 2005)

Roric schrieb:
			
		

> Ist denn das Möglich? Das Pfundererjoch ein GAU?
> Ich bin das Pfundererjoch 1998 gefahren, selbe Richtung. Hoch war alles fahrbar, wenn auch ziemlich am Anschlag. Und die Abfahrt war der reinste Surf-Trail, ein kleiner Trampelpfad der sich durch das Tal schlängelte - Traumhaft.
> Könnte es sein, dass der ganze Alpencross-Boom seinen Tribut gefordert hat???
> Abseits bekannter Alpencross-Routen trifft man jedenfalls kaum biker und viele Spuren hab ich auch nicht gefunden....
> ...




Genau so werde ich es demnächst auch halten. 
Wir hatten allerdings schon genügend Alternativen, da das Wetter ja uns einige Sorgen bereitete.
Zum Pfunderer: Sicher gibt es für mich Mängel ab einer Höhe von 2300, da ich, wie mein Name schon sagt, ein Flachländer bin   , die großen Geröllbrocken auf dem Weg sollten aber für niemanden machbar sein. Wenn ja, Hut ab (wobei der Hut verdammt groß sein würde).
Bergab sehe ich es als Alpencross Abnutzungserscheinung. Wir setzten uns einmal an diesem Serpentinensingletrail hin und beobachten, wer wo und wie abstürzte. Absteigen mußten alle und das waren mehr als 20 in 1 Stunde. An dieser Zahl kann man vielleicht auch schon erkenne, wie häufig das Joch befahren wird. Alle anderen Routen fand ich ruhiger und besser fahrbar.

Grüße aus dem Flachland


----------



## Roric (27. Juli 2005)

@ karstb

Ne, wir fahren von A nach B, wobei das dazwischen meist eine mäanderartige Route ist.
Dazu habe ich die ganze Zeit diese Karten dabei. Zu zweit sind es dann nur 750g pro Person, bei drei Teilnehmern ziehen 500g Karten nicht mehr so am Rucksack. Trotzdem reichten die Karten nie ganz. Und so mussten wir uns jeweils am Rand der mit Karten abgedeckten Region mit neuen Karten eindecken.
Das führte einaml zu der grotesken Situation, dass ich mich für einen Tourenabschnitt an der Grenze CH/I mit Kompasskarten orientieren musste, obwohl es dafür schweizer Karten gegeben hätte (Die ja bekanntermassen die Topographie besser abbilden). Ich hab mich ziemlich ärgern müssen ob der Veralgemeinerung und vereinfachung der topographie in der Kompass-Karte. Eine Orientierung ist nur schwer möglich, abseits der nummerierten Wanderwege.
Daher der Leitspruch: "Lieber einen Kompass als eine Kompass-Karte dabeihaben".


@ olaf_flachland
Wie ich schon sagte, früher waren dort keine Kindskopfgrosse Brocken, war ein malerischer Trampelpfad. Heuer 20 biker in nder Stunde, das ist ja Mainstream. Einmal ist ja auch die TAC dort vorbeigezogen. Augenzeugen haben berichtet, das es danach schauerlich ausgesehen haben muss.
Reizt mich sehr, dieses Jahr mal wieder dort vorbeizuschauen.....

Gruss

Roric

P.S. In 10 Tagen gehts endlich los (entgegenfieber..)


----------



## olaf flachland (28. Juli 2005)

"ein malerischer Trampelpfad" Träum........

Viel Spaß in den Alpen. Könnte auch schon wieder los, aber ich befürchte, da liegen zwei Skiurlaube dazwischen.


----------



## Snake (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bin nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder im ibc unterwegs. Tach an alle alten Hasen! 

Bin in 2 1/2 Wochen in den Alpen und habe derzeit keine Ahnung, ob irgendwelche Wege gesperrt sind (z.B. Val D'Uina) oder ob es Übergänge mit Schnee gibt. Kann mich jemand mal auf den aktuellen Stand bringen? 

Oberstdorf - Schrofenpass - St. Anton - Heilbronner Hütte - Ischgl - Heidelberger Hütte - Fimberpass - Sur En - Val D'Uina - Sevennahütte - Laas - Naturnser Alm - St. Pankraz - Rabbijoch - Male - Malga Mondifra - Zuclo - Storo - Idrosee - Tremalzo - P. Nota - P. Rochetta - Pregasina - Riva

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Snake (4. August 2005)

...gibt mir mal doch noch jemand einen aktuellen Zustand der Pässe? Wäre super nett! Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dede (4. August 2005)

Die Pässe sind alle noch da und waren bis vor ein paar Tagen auch schneefrei (mit dem derzeitigen Genuatief kann sic hdas teilw. geänder thaben !). Über neue Sperrungen ist mir bei keinem der Übergänge was bekannt !


----------



## Elmar Neßler (4. August 2005)

Snake schrieb:
			
		

> ...gibt mir mal doch noch jemand einen aktuellen Zustand der Pässe? Wäre super nett! Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hi Snake,

welcome back!

Bin in 4 Wochen auch noch mal am Fimberpass und Val Duina, aber ich war schon vor zwei Wochen am Pfunderer Joch mit fast 2600 m, da war bis auf das bekannte Schneebrett alles schneefrei. Am Nuvolau in den Dolos auf fast 2600 m war auch keinerlei Schnee.

Auf Deiner geplanten Route solltest Du mit Schnee keine Probleme haben, das Genuatief verzieht sich ja bald auch wieder und ab kommender Woche wird's wohl wieder etwas besser. Richtiger Altschnee ist jetzt wohl eh nur noch mühsam auf den Transalp-Touren aufzutreiben, selbst Madritschjoch ist wohl quasi schneefrei.

Viel Spass bei der Tour (die sicher klasse wird, hast viele schöne Ecken dabei)!

Ciao, Elmar


----------



## Snake (4. August 2005)

Danke dede und Elmar! 

Freu mich besonders darauf, endlich einmal den Tremalzo und die gute alte Ponale als Abschluss zu fahren. Viel Spaß Elmar für deinen Touren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (5. August 2005)

Snake schrieb:
			
		

> Danke dede und Elmar!
> 
> Freu mich besonders darauf, endlich einmal den Tremalzo und die gute alte Ponale als Abschluss zu fahren. Viel Spaß Elmar für deinen Touren!



Tremalzo ist nun echt super mit der neuen Ponale, bin ich auch schon gefahren dieses Jahr.

Tja, und die zweite Transalp Anfang September wird auch sicher wieder nett, weil ich nichts planen muss sondern einfach mitfahre   Mal was Neues!

Also, viel Spass bei Eurer Tour, kommt gesund wieder!

Ciao, Elmar


----------



## sipemue (7. August 2005)

Hallo,
anbei die Tour, die Hugo und ich am Donnerstag starten   
(hinter den einzelnen Stationen ist jeweils die Höhe in m angegeben)

Oberstdorf / Faistenroy	934
Schrofenpass	1688
Warth	1495
Lech	1440
Flexenpass	1733
Stuben	1407
Aarlbergpass	1793
St. Anton	1284
Konstanzer Hütte 	1700
Neue Heilbronner Hütte 	2308
Kops Stausee	1809
Ischgl	1376
Äußeres Viderjoch	2737
Laret	1731
Martina / Marinsbrücke	1035
Nauders	1394
Reschenpass	1507
Glurns	907
Prad am Stilfer Joch	915
Schaubach Hütte	2581
Madritsch Joch	3123
Latsch	639
Tarscher Pass	2527
St. Nicolaus	1256
St. Gertraud	1519
Passo di Rabbi	2467
Rabbi	1195
Passo Cercen	2623
Péjo	1579
Lago di Pian Palu	1800
Forcellina di Montozza	2613
Pezzo	1565
Passo di Gavia	2621
S. Caterina	1738
Passo del Zebru	3028
Bormio	1225
Passo di Val	2432
Lanzada	983
Passo di Muretto	2562
Passo di Maloja	1815
Septimerpass	2310
Bivio	1769
Savognin	1207
Tiefencastel	850
Lantsch / Lenz	1314
Lai	1470
Urdenfüggli	2546
Arosa	1700
Langwies	1373
Durannapass	2100
Klosters	1179
Carnairajoch	2489
Tübinger Hütte	2191
Gaschurn	979
Schrans	670
Bludenz	588
Thüringen	573
Schadonapass	1840
Warth	1495
Schrofenpass	1913
Faistenroy	934


Freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten hierauf


----------



## karstb (7. August 2005)

Ist das die Tour, für die du dir 8Tage Zeit genommen hast, um jeden Tag 3000Hm zu machen?  
Wieviel km und Hm sind es denn? UNd wieviel Tage habt ihr angepeilt?


----------



## sipemue (7. August 2005)

hi,
dies ist nun eine andere Tour, die ursprüngliche Tour hat leider wegen unserer Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Lago Maggiore nicht mehr geklappt. Deshalb starten und beenden wir diesmal die Tour in Oberstdorf und fahren eine große Schleife.

Die Tour hat ca. 25 - 30 thm, km weiß ich nicht genau.
Geplant ist die Runde in 10 Tagen zu fahren, sollte wir einen Tag schneller oder langsamer sein ... sei's drum.

Achja Karbenb: Ich sitze nicht erst seit gestern auf dem MTB und in den letzten 10 AlpenX habe ich täglich immer zwischen mind. 2000 - 4000 hm gemacht, im Durchschnitt sicherlich gut 3000 hm/Tag (je nach Wetter und Untergrund).


----------



## Snake (15. August 2005)

Hallo,

@Elmar: Vielen Dank für die Wünsche! Viel Vorfreude auf deinen Cross. 

Jetzt muss ich aber noch einmal nachbohren. Bin gestern vom Gardasee wiedergekommen und bei der Rückfahrt sind mir einige Gipfel aufgefallen, die weiß waren. Nach meiner groben Einschätzung waren das 2.000er Gipfel und gestern bekam ich eine Nachricht von meinem Onkel, der zur Zeit im Karwendelgebirge wandert, dass er auf einer Hütte festsitzt, weil es auf 2.100m geschneit hat. Weiß jemand aktuelle Wetteraussichten für die Region?

@sipemue: Dann könnte es ja fast sein, dass wir uns mal begegnen, da wir einige Pässe gleich im Programm haben. Wir fahren kommenden Samstag los.


----------



## alpi69 (15. August 2005)

derzeit ist es bis 2100m weiß. ab 2500m vieleicht etwas mehr als nötig ;-)

aber schon ab Dienstag nachmittag sollte es wieder trocken sein und ab Mittwoch sind am Hauptkamm 30 Grad in den Tälern und ca 14 auf 2000m angesagt. Ab Sonntag weiß ich dann noch nicht.....


----------



## Snake (16. August 2005)

Hy alpi69,

meinst du, du könntest am Donnerstag noch einmal deine Wettervorhersage hier reinstellen? Bin ab Freitag früh unterwegs, wäre echt super!


----------



## viper1987 (18. August 2005)

In der Mountenbikeausgabe....keine Ahnung mehr gabs mal einen Tripp von Garmisch - Partenkirschen über die Zugspitze etc. in 10 Etappen. Das werde ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr schaffen aber nächstes Jahr. Genaueres post ich noch


----------



## HAWKI (18. August 2005)

Tach,

starte zusammen mit Birgit am 28.August. Vielleicht treffen wir den einen oder anderen.....?

So soll´s aussehen:

1.Tag: Hall in Tirol  Patsch  Matrei  Steinach  Vianders  Sattelalm  Silbergasser

50,53 km 1675 hm

2.Tag: Silbergasser  Sterzing  Jaufenpass  Innerwalten - St. Leonhard  Kuens

68,6 km 1306 hm

3.Tag: Kuens  Meran  Marling  Almboden  Oberhof  St. Pankraz

30,01 km 1275 hm

4.Tag: St. Pankraz  St. Walburg  St. Nikolaus - St. Gertraud  Rabbijoch  Haselgruber Hütte 

31,78 km 1778 hm

5. Tag: Haselgruber Hütte  Rabbi  San Bernardo  Male  Malga Mondifra  Rifugio Graffer 

44,89 km 1539 hm

6.Tag: Rifugio Graffer  Vallesinella  Passo Bregn da I`Ors  Albergo Brenta  Pez  Zuclo  Bondo 

48.47 km 1118 hm


7.Tag: Bondo  Lardaro  Deserta  Malga Cadria  Malga Vies  Lenzumo  Molina di Ledro  Pre  Riva del Garda

45,19 km 1444 hm



gesamt: 319,47 km 10736 hm


  sind schon aufgeregt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpi69 (18. August 2005)

Snake schrieb:
			
		

> Hy alpi69,
> 
> meinst du, du könntest am Donnerstag noch einmal deine Wettervorhersage hier reinstellen? Bin ab Freitag früh unterwegs, wäre echt super!



bin etwas spät dran, weil ich die d-tour mitverfolgt habe (per bike....die sind der wahnsinn die jungs....).

also freitag 26 grad und einzelne wärmegewitter...es kann dich erwischen oder auch nicht. am besten nicht zu lange draussen bleiben, kinder.

Am Samstag und Sonntag relativ warm, aber unbeständig. Wolken ziehen durch, auch einige Regenschauer und Gewitter sind dabei. Kühler bei maximal 17 bis 23 Grad.

ich hab schon schlechtere prognosen gelesen diesen sommer. viel spass.....


----------



## trautbrg (19. August 2005)

HAWKI schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> starte zusammen mit Birgit am 28.August. Vielleicht treffen wir den einen oder anderen.....?
> 
> ...



Hi Hawki,

wenn ich mir einen kleinen Variantenvorschlag erlauben darf:
Da ihr vom Silbergasser anscheinend ohne Schlüsseljoch direkt 
nach Sterzing wollt würd ich Euch gerne den
kompletten Brenner Grenzkamm vor bis zum Sandjoch
empfehlen. Von dort dann über den sehr schönen und leichten 
Trail direkt nach Gossensaß runtertrailen.
Ist lustiger und vom Panorma her besser als die z.T. 
geteerte Straße vom Brenner Grenzkamm zum Silbergasser
runter. In Gossensaß gibt es sehr viele gute Übernachtungen. 
Meine Favoriten sind:
http://www.knappenhof.com/ (HP = 35.-) im Pflerschtal 
(ca. 3 km von Gossensaß) ( sag Thomas dem Wirt nen Gruß vom mir),
 oder www.grandfamilyhotel.com (HP = 42.-). Beide sind
mit Sauna.
Wenn Du Details zur Route am Grenzkamm brauchst, 
dann schau mal hier im Forum 

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## HAWKI (19. August 2005)

@ Wolfgang

klingt super   ! Danke für den Tipp - ich denke, daß wir Deiner Empfehlung folgen.

Grüße HAWKI.


----------



## Kelme (20. August 2005)

JJJ schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> meine Alpencross-Tourplanung für 2005 ist fertig.
> Wir sind 7 Biker und fahren diesmal durch die Dolomiten.
> ...


Wir sind fast deine Route gefahren. Vom 15. Juli bis 21. Juli. Einen Bericht (Achtung viele Bilder) gibt es hier. 
Abweichung: Vom Pfitscherjoch ging es über Sterzing nach Montal. Die Folgeetappe brachte uns von dort über St. Vigil auf die Faneshütte.


Kelme - ich könnte schon wieder los ...


----------



## fritzn (23. August 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Suche dringend aktuelle Infos!

Die Planung sieht vor am Samstag 27.08. ab Oberstdorf via Via Claudia zum Lago zu fahren. Dauer: etwa 8 Tage
Und zwar: O.dorf - Schrofenpass - Konstanzer Hütte - Ischgl - Viderjoch (2.737 !) - Reschenpass - Nauders - Etschtal (Vinschgau) - Meran - Cloz - Dimaro - Madonna d. C. - Lago

Das ist jetzt eher leicht (385 km - 8.500 hm). Aber wir fahren auch zum ersten Mal. Da haben wir uns eben was leichtes rausgesucht.

Wer könnte mir dazu noch ein paar Infos von vor Ort geben? 
Das wäre großartig.

Angesichts Katastrophenwarnung machen wir uns grad etwas in die Hosen.

Auf 2.700 hat´s inzwischen Schnee, oder?
Sollten wir das vielleicht rausnehmen und einen anderen Übergang wählen?

Weiss jm. was über den Zustand der Wege? Es soll ja Muren und Ausspülungen gegeben haben.

Fährt jm. von Euch evtl. eine parallele Tour?

Ich bin schon wahnsinnig gespannt, und hoffe, dass wir nichts verschieben müssen. Theoretisch könnten wir aber auch ein paar Tage später los.

Danke für alle Antworten - würde mir sehr helfen bei der Entscheidung!

Fritz


----------



## dede (23. August 2005)

Also grundsätzlich sieht es derzeit nicht wirklich prickelnd aus was die Verhältnisse betrifft, aber das dürfte für euch nichts Neues darstellen denke ich mal (gerade im Allgäu ist auch die Hölle los).
Am Viderjoch liegt sicherlich ein wenig Schnee, am besten in Ischgl selbst anrufen kurz vorher und ggf. bis das Paznauntal bis Landeck abfahren oder über Fiss/Ladis bzw. die Pfundscher Tschey (ab Tösens) dem Talgrund entgehen. Wenn ihr noch ein wenig Zeit habt, dann rate ich euch nicht am Samstag (generell !) loszufahren, weil ihr euch sonst zusammen mit der großen Masse (inkl. der Reiseveranstalter) durch die Alpen drückt, v.a. wenn es sich um eine derart beliebte Strecke handelt wie die eure. Fahrt am So oder Mo los, dann werdet ihr nicht einmal auf die Hälfte an Gleichgesinnten treffen und geht evtl. dem ein oder anderen Kapazitätsproblem bei den Haupthütten aus dem Weg !
Viel Spaß und v.a gutes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (23. August 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Angesichts Katastrophenwarnung machen wir uns grad etwas in die Hosen.
> 
> Auf 2.700 hat´s inzwischen Schnee, oder?
> Sollten wir das vielleicht rausnehmen und einen anderen Übergang wählen?


Schnee wird es da höchstens einen Pflaum haben. Am Tuxer und Pfitscher Joch war Ende letzter Woche z.B. nix, auch nicht 200 m höher. Das Viderjoch kannst du also locker mitnehmen.

Problematischer ist sicher das nasse Wetter, aber da kann ich keine Tipps geben. Ich hatte letzte Woche im Ziller- und Pfitschertal strahlende Sonne und schön warm. Das waren aber wohl die einzigen zwei schönen Tage. Der September ist aber meistens etwas ruhiger und beständiger vom Wetter.

Daniel


----------



## fritzn (23. August 2005)

Danke schon mal für die Einschätzungen.

Allerdings ist das Hochwasser und die damit verbundenen Erdrutsche tatsächlich das deutlich größere Problem.

Werden wir wohl ausweichen und/oder verschieben müssen.


----------

